# It's back (the 50% points purchase bonus)



## Aaron (May 15, 2014)

Well, for me at least. I just got an email a few minutes ago advising of a 50% bonus on purchased AGR points through June 30. The email uses the language "Offer limited to member and member number addressed in this communication", so it's probably targeted. I can't for the life of me think what would cause me to be targeted, though. I've never bought points before, which might have something to do with it.

I can max out at 15,000 points for $275, which is enough for a 1 zone roomette award. That's enough for, say TUS-SEA, which is usually over $1000. Seems like a deal to me.


----------



## Ryan (May 15, 2014)

I believe it's targeted. My wife just forwarded me an email that she got from a points watching site. That one said a 10% bonus for buying 1,000-4,500 points, 30% if you buy 5,000-9,500 and 50% if you buy the full 10,000.

When I went to buy points to check, I didn't see any bonus offered.


----------



## atm79 (May 15, 2014)

Just received the 50% bonus offer via email. First time for me so I definitely jumped on it. Previously purchased points in 12/12 & 12/13 during 30% bonus offers and just recently made my first redemption.


----------



## rrdude (May 15, 2014)

Def targeted.


----------



## City of Miami (May 15, 2014)

I received the email too. I haven't purchased points in several years - since the last 50% offer I guess - since to me at .021 cents/point it's not a sweet deal.

.0183 cents/point? OK, I'll take it.


----------



## Bruce-C (May 15, 2014)

Got mine this morning!


----------



## SubwayNut (May 15, 2014)

I've never bought points before (and am S+) and got this offer this morning. I think I'm going finally take advantage and buy the 1,500 points for $275 (although the part of me that is trying to re-qualify for S+, my Amtrak travel is down significantly this year is hitting itself on its head if I do)


----------



## Ryan (May 15, 2014)

15,000, right?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 15, 2014)

Anyone who receives the 50% Bonus Offer should jump on it! Its a good deal! (*I was fortunate enough to get it this year, the past couple of years it was only 30℅!I am Select!)

Question: Do Select Executive Members get these offers since there is No Limit as to the # of points they can buy? And if so, does theBonus apply to Points purchased over 10,000?


----------



## TinCan782 (May 15, 2014)

Already bought the max this year for my wife and myself (at the 30% deal).

Maybe next year!


----------



## benjibear (May 15, 2014)

Yippee, I got the 50% offer. I didn't buy last year because I had enough points for the trip I was planning.


----------



## tonys96 (May 15, 2014)

I have not gotten any bonus deal the past couple of years.  Maybe my current points balance is the culprit. :unsure: I have quite a lot saved up.


----------



## hessjm (May 15, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Question: Do Select Executive Members get these offers since there is No Limit as to the # of points they can buy? And if so, does theBonus apply to Points purchased over 10,000?


Yes and yes!


----------



## Ryan (May 15, 2014)

For reals? That's awesome!


----------



## benale (May 15, 2014)

Got that 50% deal,as well this morning. We're accumulating points for a cross country round trip in a roomette. 40,000 for two zones each way, We live in Central Pa, so we'll spring for the coach fare to Toledo. Hoping we can still use the EB to CS connection with an overnight on our dime. I've been taking short hops on the Keystones during double days, With this 50 percent bonus this is a better deal than the 400 points from Harrisburg to Elizabethtown round trip $11.05 senior fare.. Wish I would have gotten this deal earlier this year. I probably wouldn't have taken so many little trips. The gas to get to the train station far exceeded the cost of the train trip..


----------



## inspiration100 (May 15, 2014)

Yipee, got the email. $275 1 zone roomette, killer deal.


----------



## saxman (May 16, 2014)

Got the email myself. I didn't buy any points last year, but probably will this time. 15,000 is a good deal for $275. You can barely buy a daytime roomette for that anymore.


----------



## crescent2 (May 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I also received the email yesterday. I haven't purchased any points since 2012, and neither have I traveled on Amtrak, so I haven't been a good customer lately. I do have the AGR credit card. Perhaps this is a "Come back" type of promotion for us wayward customers?

The 50% bonus that I received applies to a purchase of 10,000 points and is valid until June 30, as others have said. The email states that the points can also be gifted. I will probably buy the points, although my favorite route (ATN--NOL) is a relatively cheap one, or still was the last time I checked. I just haven't taken it since hubby passed away, but probably will take it again at some point.

My long, drawn out cross-country trip is still on the "someday" list, and will take mega-points when/if I can make it happen.

I seldom receive any targeted offers, so I was very surprised to get this one.


----------



## crescent2 (May 16, 2014)

PS-- Ryan, you sure have aged in the time I've been away.


----------



## benjibear (May 16, 2014)

I wonder how they determine who got the offer?


----------



## iggle_traveler (May 16, 2014)

I never got the email.

BUT!

When I logged in to my AR account and hit the "Buy Points" button, guess what! "Special Offer: 50% more points"

YEAH!! 

So if you didn't get the email, give this a try!


----------



## Rail Freak (May 16, 2014)

WOW

Thanx, I owe ya!!!!!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 16, 2014)

iggle_traveler said:


> I never got the email.
> 
> BUT!
> 
> ...


Same for me!! I'll be punching in for a Full Pull


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (May 16, 2014)

I didn't get an e-mail, so I assume it's targeted to select members.


----------



## benjibear (May 16, 2014)

I wouldn't count on the e-mail. Amtrak never e-mailed me but it was there when I logged in.


----------



## iggle_traveler (May 16, 2014)

Silver Line Bruin said:


> I didn't get an e-mail, so I assume it's targeted to select members.


Hey, pay attention! It may be "targeted" to them but it's available to all members, I think. Log in to your AR account. Click the "Buy Points" button. See if there isn't a 50% notice!

Note that you're only allowed to buy/transfer in 10K points per calendar year. So for example if you bought 2000 points after January 2014 you're only allowed to buy 8000 points. HOWEVER! You still get the bonus 4000 points. So go for it!


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2014)

Yeah, this is definitely targeted. At the very least, I suspect it is _not_ targeted at Select Executive members, or I'd be on the phone looking to buy...way too many points.


----------



## Ryan (May 17, 2014)

iggle_traveler said:


> Hey, pay attention! It may be "targeted" to them but it's available to all members, I think. Log in to your AR account. Click the "Buy Points" button. See if there isn't a 50% notice!


Nope.



iggle_traveler said:


> you're only allowed to buy 8000 points. HOWEVER! You still get the bonus 4000 points. So go for it!


 Not necessarily. Some people's offer only gets the 50% bonus if you buy the full pull. Buying fewer points nets a smaller bonus.



RyanS said:


> I believe it's targeted. My wife just forwarded me an email that she got from a points watching site. *That one said a 10% bonus for buying 1,000-4,500 points, 30% if you buy 5,000-9,500 and 50% if you buy the full 10,000.*
> 
> When I went to buy points to check, I didn't see any bonus offered.


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (May 17, 2014)

iggle_traveler said:


> Silver Line Bruin said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get an e-mail, so I assume it's targeted to select members.
> ...


I did log into my account and there is no 50% bonus offer. Select Executives have no limit on points that they are allowed to purchase.


----------



## fredevad (May 17, 2014)

No email here either, and when I logged in there was no 50% offer either.


----------



## iggle_traveler (May 17, 2014)

Sorry to see that. I am NOT a Select *anything* member but the offer was there when I went to buy points.

One of my relatives had transferred points to me a month ago so I could take a trip this fall. So I was limited by how many points I could buy. I bought less than 9000 points but I still got the 50% bonus, fully half of what I bought.

So if I'm not Select or Select Executive or Select Anything, how did that happen?? How then do these offers work? Who is targeted and why?


----------



## tonys96 (May 17, 2014)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> iggle_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I never got the email.
> ...


Not there for me....


----------



## crescent2 (May 17, 2014)

My condolences and apology to Ryan upon learning of your grandfather's passing away. I did not know at the time I make my post about your avatar. I ASSumed this was a family member whom you were probably planning to visit or something. That's what I get for ASSuming. Again, I'm sorry and did not know the circumstances.

From his expression in the picture, he appears to have been a joyful, contented, kind person. What a nice way to honor him. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Dovecote (May 17, 2014)

For What's It Worth---I am Select status and got the email with the 50% bonus offer. My wife, a non-status AGR member did not get the email *BUT* is offered the 50% bonus (if purchasing the 10k max) when logging into her AGR account.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 17, 2014)

Dovecote said:


> For What's It Worth---I am Select status and got the email with the 50% bonus offer. My wife, a non-status AGR member did not get the email *BUT* is offered the 50% bonus (if purchasing the 10k max) when logging into her AGR account.


Karmic Compensation for living in Southern Georgia! Wonder if you still were in Beautiful Harpers Ferry there would have been No Bonus offers??? ^_^


----------



## Dovecote (May 17, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > For What's It Worth---I am Select status and got the email with the 50% bonus offer. My wife, a non-status AGR member did not get the email *BUT* is offered the 50% bonus (if purchasing the 10k max) when logging into her AGR account.
> ...


You never know Jim but since we are talking about AGR one is never sure how these things are determined!


----------



## Ryan (May 17, 2014)

crescent2 said:


> My condolences and apology to Ryan upon learning of your grandfather's passing away. I did not know at the time I make my post about your avatar. I ASSumed this was a family member whom you were probably planning to visit or something. That's what I get for ASSuming. Again, I'm sorry and did not know the circumstances.
> 
> From his expression in the picture, he appears to have been a joyful, contented, kind person. What a nice way to honor him. You and your family are in my prayers.


No worries at all! Thanks for your kind words.



iggle_traveler said:


> So if I'm not Select or Select Executive or Select Anything, how did that happen?? How then do these offers work? Who is targeted and why?


Level doesn't have anything to do with it. It's all magic, smoke and mirrors.


----------



## rusty spike (May 17, 2014)

I got my email Thursday...the 10-30-50% bonus offer. But neither my wife or daughter got an email and their accounts don't mention it.

My only major activity in the last several months was a 40,000 point redemption. I guess they think I'm ready to refill the coffer. And I will--at least for 15000 points.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 20, 2014)

No e-mail but when I went on AGR to buy points it shows I have a 50% bonus.


----------



## ATXEagle (May 20, 2014)

FYI, I didn't see the offer right away on the page for buying points. The offer only appeared once I'd gone through the first stage of completing the transaction. I almost gave up too soon. I had to reach the place where you choose how many points you'd like to buy.


----------



## SP&S (May 21, 2014)

Definitely be sure to log in and start the buying process.

I got a 50% bonus earlier this year and was checking with my wife and she never got any email. I logged in to her account, started the transaction, and lo and behold there's a 50% bonus offer.

15000 points for $275, you just can't beat it.


----------



## Dog Rancher (May 21, 2014)

No email here and no offer on AGR—and I went all the way to the payment page.

I have about 58,000 AGR points in my account.

Sent from my iPad Air using Amtrak Forum


----------



## nferr (May 24, 2014)

No email. But went to the site and the 50% offer was there when I got to the pull down window to select points. Did it of course.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 26, 2014)

I'm in! Hope they do this every year!!!! :hi:


----------



## tonys96 (May 27, 2014)

Tried it again today. Went all the way to the enter cc info page....no bonus.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 27, 2014)

tonys96 said:


> Tried it again today. Went all the way to the enter cc info page....no bonus.


Sorry man. In the future make sure you have accounts for family and friends to maximize your options. They don't need to be regular riders (or even ride Amtrak at all). Ideally you'll have multiple accounts at various levels of involvement that will make re-qualification a regular process. So long as each account is tied to a real person you're good. The points for any given account can be purchased on almost any credit card and used to buy tickets for virtually anyone.


----------



## guest (May 28, 2014)

Can you explain further on the multiple accounts? How do you use say 12,000 points each in two accounts to redeem one high point level award such as 20,000 points if they are spread into multiple accounts? Is there some way to combine all the points into one account later?


----------



## printman2000 (May 28, 2014)

guest said:


> Can you explain further on the multiple accounts? How do you use say 12,000 points each in two accounts to redeem one high point level award such as 20,000 points if they are spread into multiple accounts? Is there some way to combine all the points into one account later?


Yes, you can transfer points from one account to another, though there is a charge for it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 28, 2014)

I cannot explain why or how but I've noticed that a couple accounts which did not show the 50% bonus originally are showing it now. Might be worth another check if you're desperate and/or bored. :lol:



guest said:


> Can you explain further on the multiple accounts? How do you use say 12,000 points each in two accounts to redeem one high point level award such as 20,000 points if they are spread into multiple accounts? Is there some way to combine all the points into one account later?


Combining points across multiple accounts is not the goal because the cost of doing so is prohibitive _by design_. Having multiple accounts (tied to real people) helps simply by ensuring you have a better chance of seeing the next targeted bonus offer. With the current structure 10,000 points + 5,000 bonus points gets you a one way one zone roomette for $275. I've paid as much as $550 for a one zone roomette and seen them offered for nearly a thousand dollars, so I'm already way ahead of the game right from the start without having to combine any points. If I can hold off on booking for a few months I can add an additional 5,000 points on January 1st for another $138. From where I live those 20,000 points would be enough to reach anywhere Amtrak goes in a roomette. If I had access to six accounts (tied to actual friends and family) and two of them received the bonus offer I could travel to anywhere Amtrak goes _and back_ in a roomette for half or even a third of what it would cost in cash. This is what has worked for me. It may or may not work for others and there is always the chance that Amtrak could suddenly change the rules at any time as they see fit. As with any loyalty program never convert more real money into monkey points than you can afford to lose. If you cannot afford to lose that money you may get seriously burned when the next rule adjustment or points devaluation comes along.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 16, 2014)

Today I got the email saying "Hurry! Time's Running Out!".

They've given me 2 weeks to come up with $275 for 15,000 points.

But come up with $275, I shall!

Then I'll be only 7500 points away from a 2-zone roomette trip. 40,000 points is a big milestone. Not only do you get a roomette for two zones (which by definition for ME would be an overnight trip), it can be redeemed for TWO people. Oooooo!

If I put it on my AGR MC, will I get 275 extra points or 550 for being an Amtrak purchase?


----------



## SP&S (Jun 17, 2014)

VentureForth said:


> Today I got the email saying "Hurry! Time's Running Out!".
> 
> They've given me 2 weeks to come up with $275 for 15,000 points.
> 
> ...


Sorry, only 275 points. You're not buying this from Amtrak, you're dealing with the points company. Still the best value anywhere.

I'm probably misreading your post, but 20,000 points gets a you a roomette for two zones for one_ *or* _two people.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 17, 2014)

SP&S said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Today I got the email saying "Hurry! Time's Running Out!".
> ...


I'm guessing he's booking round trip.


----------



## City of Miami (Jun 17, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Amtrak could suddenly change the rules at any time as they see fit. As with any loyalty program never convert more real money into monkey points than you can afford to lose. If you cannot afford to lose that money you may get seriously burned when the next rule adjustment or points devaluation comes along.


I am concerned my current 61k points will be devalued before I use them for 2 zone trips; my one zone roomette trips are never more than $250.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, I meant that before having 40,000 points for a r/t 2 zone trip, I would have to get coach, and the redemption for coach is only for one whereas redemption for roomette is for one or two.

And I still don't have plans. 

My wife is NOT a train rider, and last time I wanted to just take a trip, well, she didn't like the idea of me leaving the kids home with her.


----------



## Train Rider (Jun 26, 2014)

Scored 30K between my account and the wife's! I got the email and she did not. This will make our annual San Antonio trip half price because the roomette prices are pretty high right now at the time we want to travel.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jun 27, 2014)

I just punched in for 15,000 but find it unusual that even though I immediately got the e-mail confirmation as well as confirmation in the Recent Transaction Pull Down Menu, my Total Points tally on the AGR site has not updated. Hopefully I don't have to go chasing the Points down 

*EDIT UPDATE* - After about 2 hours they showed up


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 27, 2014)

Got my 15,000 points. Now, what do with my 33K....

Ya know, 15,000 points for $275 - equals a one way, one zone roomette. That's pretty stinkin' cool.


----------



## The Small Wallet (Jun 27, 2014)

*ONLY THREE DAYS LEFT!!! *

Get the points while they are on sale. I normally wait for the 50% bonus to the end of each year. If it doesn't happen in Dec then I decide if the higher price is worth buying or not. At the special 50% offer I always buy. .


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 27, 2014)

Purchased today. Email confirmation received.

Does anyone know how long it takes for the points to be added to your AGR account after they are purchased? I see that the points purchase is listed under transactions but not added to my points total.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 27, 2014)

Seems I got mine immediately. Try logging off and back on to AGR.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## chakk (Jul 31, 2014)

I got the 50% extra offer for July, with a July 31 end date. Kept getting a "server error" when attempting to buy points for myself. So, on ahunch, tried the "buy points for others" button and filled in my own account info. It gave me an error message ("can't buy for yourself on this page") but when I then backed up one screen, it went to a different looking page where "buy for yourself" DID work, including the 50% bonus. I am now one happy camper.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 31, 2014)

chakk said:


> I got the 50% extra offer for July, with a July 31 end date. Kept getting a "server error" when attempting to buy points for myself. So, on ahunch, tried the "buy points for others" button and filled in my own account info. It gave me an error message ("can't buy for yourself on this page") but when I then backed up one screen, it went to a different looking page where "buy for yourself" DID work, including the 50% bonus. I am now one happy camper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


CONGRATS!!!!


----------

